# Professional Geologist



## MAC1 (Mar 18, 2010)

I am interested in getting licensed for a PG. I was a geology minor in college and I believe with my work experience I'm not that far off from being able to become licensed but I can't find anything on what the requirements are or where any study guides for the qualifying exams. Does anyone have any useful info?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.asbog.org/

hope it helps.


----------



## PEPG (Mar 24, 2010)

MAC1 said:


> I am interested in getting licensed for a PG. I was a geology minor in college and I believe with my work experience I'm not that far off from being able to become licensed but I can't find anything on what the requirements are or where any study guides for the qualifying exams. Does anyone have any useful info?


I thought of doing the same, PA is an "ASBOG" state, I am in NY. Got my PE last year, and right now I haven't the energy to study for another exam


----------



## envirotex (Jul 19, 2011)

Anybody else here have the qualifications for getting a PG?

I have the credentials and experience, but I'm not sure what it gets me over a PE...other than two more initials, and more studying.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

envirotex said:


> Anybody else here have the qualifications for getting a PG?
> I have the credentials and experience, but I'm not sure what it gets me over a PE...other than two more initials, and more studying.


I can only speak from my own experience in Florida and Michigan:

In Florida, an engineer could perform everything that a geologist could perform with the exception of interpreting results from geophysical methods like ground penetrating radar (GPR).

In Michigan, geology isn't licensed as a profession, so licensure doesn't get you a whole lot.

I would recommend checking with the licensing boards in the jurisdictions which you intend to practice and see what you gain from the PG license.

JR


----------



## envirotex (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the response...The laws in Texas state that an engineer can perform geoscience work if it's incidental to engineering work and if the engineer is competent in that area. It also specifically states that you can't seal the work as the work of a geologist if you are not a PG.

I guess I'm just wondering, if there are any more situations, like the one that was mentioned about GPR in Florida, that would specifically call for the hiring of a PG over a PE for a scope of work.


----------



## Pelambre (Sep 27, 2011)

envirotex said:


> Thanks for the response...The laws in Texas state that an engineer can perform geoscience work if it's incidental to engineering work and if the engineer is competent in that area. It also specifically states that you can't seal the work as the work of a geologist if you are not a PG.
> I guess I'm just wondering, if there are any more situations, like the one that was mentioned about GPR in Florida, that would specifically call for the hiring of a PG over a PE for a scope of work.



Envirotex thanks for your reply.

I have been doing some research about how difficult is for me (a Civil PE, MS in geotechnical engineering) to sit for the PG exam.

It seems for civils, things are not easy to sit for the PG test. All the state boards require a geology degree, which is the first thing I don;t have. Another is they require about 30 semester hours of 100% geology stuff, which I don;t have either.

I have seen a couple of PE, PGs, which their BS degree is in geology and it seems paperwork for these people in order to become a PE are way easier than the other way around.

Again, I have no geology or "geoscience" degree, BUT, I have a MS in civil - geotechnical engineering. Geotechnical engineering and geology overlap in several topics.

I am not sure if geotechnical engineering is considered a "geoscience" which i doubt, can anyone confirm?

Also not sure either if courses such as soil mechanics, rock mechanics, tunnelling, earth retaining structures are considered "geologic" courses. If they are , things would be a lil bit easier for me, but that's something I am not sure yet.

I know a Civil PE who got his PG license. He got his PG license in the 80s or 70s, where for sure, rules between civil engineers and geologist were more flexible and were completely different to the ones we have today.

Another thing is we are talking a lot about the PG, but before that we need to deal first with the FG (fundamentals of geology) which is something similar to our FE or EIT.


----------



## Pelambre (Sep 27, 2011)

I am not sure if you are allowed to apply for waiver in some requierements due to any special situation. Of course, at some point it depends of the licensing board.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 27, 2011)

It certainly does sound like some of your geotech classes might count...I would check with your board.

Just out of curiosity, and in line with the theme of this thread, what advantages do think you will gain by getting a PG, if you already have a PE?

I have all of the educational and experience requirements, but I am still reluctant to start studying again for both the FG and the PG...


----------



## Pelambre (Sep 28, 2011)

envirotex said:


> It certainly does sound like some of your geotech classes might count...I would check with your board.
> Just out of curiosity, and in line with the theme of this thread, what advantages do think you will gain by getting a PG, if you already have a PE?
> 
> I have all of the educational and experience requirements, but I am still reluctant to start studying again for both the FG and the PG...


Well at least to me, I do tons of work with mining, it is necesary for me to have a better idea how the rock behaves and the grains that compose these rock.

Also, when doing geotechnical investigations, many times I need to do work detecting caves on limestone. The device for this work is the Ground Penetrating radar (GPR), as a PG, I would be able to seal my interpretations/recommendations.


----------



## Pelambre (Sep 28, 2011)

envirotex said:


> Anybody else here have the qualifications for getting a PG?
> I have the credentials and experience, but I'm not sure what it gets me over a PE...other than two more initials, and more studying.


What about you? are you a civil PE or geogist PE?


----------



## envirotex (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a degree in petroleum engineering and hydrogeology. I work mostly on environmental and reservoir studies, both of which require a considerable amount of geology. I have used GPR and other geophysical surveys in the past, but I have yet to encounter a situation where I needed to seal any interpretation...


----------



## Pelambre (Sep 28, 2011)

envirotex said:


> I have a degree in petroleum engineering and hydrogeology. I work mostly on environmental and reservoir studies, both of which require a considerable amount of geology. I have used GPR and other geophysical surveys in the past, but I have yet to encounter a situation where I needed to seal any interpretation...


Ok... it seems paperwork for you is way easier.

Well good luck and stay in touch.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, it looks like I am going to get my PG. Two more exams. The good news is that I can sit for both exams on the same day.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 20, 2012)

^WHY????? 2 exams same day....are they joke exams or something


----------



## envirotex (Sep 20, 2012)

One is for the "in-training", the other is for the "professional". Two 4 hour exams that can be taken on the same day.

Can you take the EIT and PE exams in the same week? I think you can...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 20, 2012)

You can in some states.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 20, 2012)

A lot of the PGs that work here were grandfather claused in...they didn't have to take the test to get their PG license.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 20, 2012)

I missed the grandfather clause deadline in Texas by less than a year of experience...


----------

